# Carl Truman's book "Luther on the Christian Life"



## timmopussycat (May 2, 2015)

Anybody read this? Thoughts?


----------



## Justified (May 2, 2015)

Here is a episode on Reformed Forum discussing that book: Luther on the Christian Life - Reformed Forum


----------



## Sensus Divinitas (May 2, 2015)

I just finished it not too long ago. It's a good book that focuses on Luther's view of the ordinary Christian life: Word, sacrament, etc. I didn't really learn anything new but I've studied Luther in some depth. That being said, I did enjoy the book particularly because Trueman is really good at drawing out the implications of Luther's thought and connecting it to some modern evangelical phenomena. I'd also recommend Trueman's other book on Luther, _Luther's Legacy_.


----------



## ZackF (May 2, 2015)

Ex Lege Dei said:


> I just finished it not too long ago. It's a good book that focuses on Luther's view of the ordinary Christian life: Word, sacrament, etc. I didn't really learn anything new but I've studied Luther in some depth. That being said, I did enjoy the book particularly because Trueman is really good at drawing out the implications of Luther's thought and connecting it to some modern evangelical phenomena. I'd also recommend Trueman's other book on Luther, _Luther's Legacy_.


Thanks for this little blurb. This book is going into my reading queue.


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (May 2, 2015)

I am about 25% of the way through it. It is written from a critically sympathetic standpoint, and the author adopts a rigorously historical approach. I may have more to say as I progress further, but, at this stage, I would suggest that it is worth reading.


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (May 3, 2015)

timmopussycat said:


> Carl Truman's book



BTW, Carl Truman is not the author of the book about Martin Luther.


----------

